# RedFly Tournament



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm putting together a redfish tournament for fly fishermen. This is a multi-forum tournament, so you may see this listed on other sites. Check it out...


The Inaugural "Red Fly" Fly Fishing Tournament!

Where: Cockroach Bay boat ramp - Ruskin, FL area. (Tampa Bay)
When: September 6th, 2008 - 6:30am - 2:00pm
Why: To get a group of fly fishermen together for a day on the water and good times.
Entry: $25.00 per person.
2 Man Teams - Kayaks and Waders welcome.

What: The only Redfish tournament for fly fishermen in existence (I think).

When: Saturday, September 6th, 2008. 6:00am until 2:00pm

Where: Cockroach Bay Boat Ramp (Tampa Bay). Check-in will be from 5:30am until 6:30am. The tournament will end promptly at 2:00pm. You must be at the ramp by the 2:00pm deadline. Any boat showing up after 2:00pm is Disqualified.

MUST SIGN IN BELOW. ALL TEAMS MUST PAY VIA http://paypal.com ON OR BEFORE Wednesday Sept. 3rd. (See Paypal info below.)

PAYMENT METHOD: http://paypal.com

1) Go to paypal.com. Entry is $25.00 per person = $50.00 per team.
2) Send entry to: [email protected]
3) IMPORTANT: You must include your name, partner's name, Team Name and email address.
4) Contact me at [email protected] if you cannot pay via Paypal and wish to pay using another method.

This is a 100% payback tournament.
Prize Structure:

1st. 40% of pot
2nd. 30% of pot
3rd. 20% of pot
4th. 10% of pot

*** Special: Most spots on a legal Redfish will win $25.00. Fish must be part of the teams 2 fish total. ***

1) Weigh In: You must be at the ramp by the 2:00pm deadline. Anyboat showing up after 2:00pm will be DQ'd. We will anchor up in shallow water and will weigh fish, drink beverages, and talk about the one that got away. Don't bring in oversized or undersized reds or you will be DQ'd.

***Fish must be brought to the weigh-in to count. I encourage live release, but if your going to take one home for dinner, so be it. You will not be penalized.***

2) Redfish must be at least 18" and no longer than 27" (pinched tail) to be weighed.

3) This is a 2 man per boat, team tournament. You will weigh in 2 legal Redfish. Kayaks will be allowed 1 person per kayak. 2 kayaks = 1 team. All boats, kayaks and canoes must launch from the Cockroach Bay boat ramp. You cannot tow your vessel to another launch site.

***Kayak teams must stay within 200yds of their team mate. ***

4) Wading is allowed and encouraged.

***Waders must be within 200yds of their team mate. ***

5) Only flies may be used during the tournament. No tipping, no chumming, NO GULPS!

WINNERS WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE TOTAL WEIGHT OF 2 LEGAL REDFISH PER TEAM.

7) You must check in at the Cockroach Bay boat ramp between 5:30-6:30am. We'll visually inspect each boat, before launching (Nothing, other than fly fishing gear will be allowed on any boat). NO EXCEPTIONS!

***Entry Fee: $25.00 per person or $50.00 per team (must be paid in advance). ALL TEAMS MUST PAY VIA http://paypal.com ON OR BEFORE Wednesday Sept. 3rd.

This is meant to be a fun gathering of fly fishermen first and foremost. Monetary reward is secondary.

IF ANYONE HAS ANY GOODS, SERVICES OR GIFT CERTIFICATES THEY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE FOR THE TOURNEY, WE'LL HAVE A DRAWING AT THE END OF THE DAY.

Good Luck and let's have a good time!

***PLEASE POST YOUR TEAM BELOW AND I'LL ADD IT TO THE LIST***

1) Treehugger & Snookdaddy - Team "Stinky Fingers"
2) Shadowcast and Keepdreamin
3) RennieRae & Craiger Rimms - Team "Wounded Knee"
4) Reellow & TBA
5) tyme2fly & TBA
6) Toddlle & TBA
7) Subsurface & MacDill John
8)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I am in provided the weather cooperates. I am taking application for fishing partners. Please submit your resume, a short essay and picture of you catch a red on fly. jk I am a complete rookie when it comes to saltwater fly fishing. The intent is to explore the area and throw a hand tied fly around. Everything after that will be a bonus.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Ok, I am in provided the weather cooperates. I am taking application for fishing partners. Please submit your resume, a short essay and picture of you catch a red on fly. jk I am a complete rookie when it comes to saltwater fly fishing. The intent is to explore the area and throw a hand tied fly around. Everything after that will be a bonus.


ok, things are looking a lot better for me to be available, that is, as long as I can qualify for the position. :-/ 

Here's a few pic's, I think these are what we're looking for here.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet! Great pics. btw, did you notice that 1 day after I say something stupid like "if the weather cooperates" that dang Gustav turns our way?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom and deerfly, should I add your names to the list. I hope you guys will join us. We will refund entry fees if we cancel the tournament due to weather. This is who we have so far...

1) Treehugger & RCarbon - Team: Stinky Fingers **PAID IN FULL**
2) Shadowcast and Keepdreamin 
3) RennieRae & Craiger Rimms - Team: Wounded Knee **PAID IN FULL**
4) Reellow & *Needs a partner
5) tyme2fly & Cliff Martin - Team: Strippin Hooker **PAID IN FULL**
6) Toddlle & *Needs a partner
7) Subsurface & MacDill John
8) Homerisduffman & Livinshallow - Team: Beer>Flyfishing
9) Mitzi Nate & *Needs a partner
10) TailFisher17T & drprice - Team: Hunting the Flats.
11) FishinFL & Minorthreat405
12) Joe Welbourn, John Wilson - Team: Carbon Marine
13) Yong Choe & Cpt. Colby Hane - Team: Lazy Loops **PAID IN FULL**
14) Fishnfinatic & Frank - Team: Finatics
15)
16)

Click on this link for more info http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=774819


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Rob, I would say yeah go ahead and put us on the list. If Tom bails on me for some reason between now and then I'll just have to find a suitable replacement.  

We haven't decided on a team name yet, but use "knot skunked" for now


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

EVERYONE DO AN ANTI-HANNA DANCE!!!!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> EVERYONE DO AN ANTI-HANNA DANCE!!!!!!


looks like the dance might be working


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I think we are good. The storm should be in Georgia by Saturday. Consider us confirmed.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Calm before the storm.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

hopefully those projections hold true, its howling right now though...










this is a live link, so its of course subject to change, hopefully for the better.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I just left CRB the wind is a issue today....but who knows what tomorrow will be like.........There are some areas that are wind protected and stacked with Reds......... I wish I was able to fish tomorrow......RedFly Tournament great idea, I hope it happens again when I can play...

Good Luck all,


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I just left CRB the wind is a issue today....but who knows what tomorrow will be like.........There are some areas that are wind protected and stacked with Reds......... I wish I was able to fish tomorrow......RedFly Tournament great idea, I hope it happens again when I can play...
> 
> Good Luck all,


PM me with those wind protected and redfish stacked areas and I'll put in the good word for you on the next one.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I just left CRB the wind is a issue today....but who knows what tomorrow will be like.........There are some areas that are wind protected and stacked with Reds......... I wish I was able to fish tomorrow......RedFly Tournament great idea, I hope it happens again when I can play...
> 
> Good Luck all,


Look for it again in the spring. And I would like those wind protected, red stacked areas too. ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Just think "outside in". Look on google earth, that should pretty well key you in. Great place there, my home waters.


----------

